# sane / xsane



## domd (25 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai tenté l'installation de Sane par FinkCommander. 
La 1ère tentative s'est soldée par un échec (You have an existing X11 ...) 
j'ai donc tout supprimé (/sw, X11 et X11R6).

J'ai refait une clean install des 2 + une MAJ de Xcode (en 1.5) + gccupdate nov2004. 

Tout fonctionne parfaitement (Scribus par exemple)
mais lorsque je tape sane ou xsane dans Commander, je n'ai plus de paquetage à ce nom ???

Y aurait-il une incompatibilité   

Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## FjRond (26 Juillet 2005)

Le problème a déjà été abordé. Il s'agit d'un « unstable ». Il faut donc configurer Fink pour obtenir les packages instables comme indiqué par exemple ici .
J'ajouterai qu'en utilisant Terminal pour l'installation des paquets fink, c'est beaucoup plus simple et plus clair que FinkCommander qui, à ce qu'il paraît, pose plein de problèmes.


----------



## domd (26 Juillet 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse,

j'ai modifié fink.conf en conséquence et c'est parti   

Je continue d'utiliser Commander car il parait qu'il ne vaut mieux pas utiliser les 2 solutions : risques de plantage


----------



## Thierry6 (27 Juillet 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> plus clair que FinkCommander qui, à ce qu'il paraît, pose plein de problèmes.



que le Terminal soit plus simple qu'une GUI, oui, mais de la à dire que FinkCommander pose des problèmes ?
FinkCommander étant officiellement cité pour gérer fink sur le site de Fink, qui pourtant est très réactif en cas de problème, je ne pense pas qu'il pose des problèmes.


----------



## FjRond (27 Juillet 2005)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> que le Terminal soit plus simple qu'une GUI, oui, mais de la à dire que FinkCommander pose des problèmes ?
> FinkCommander étant officiellement cité pour gérer fink sur le site de Fink, qui pourtant est très réactif en cas de problème, je ne pense pas qu'il pose des problèmes.


Il s'agit juste d'une impression produite par la quantité de posts sur différents forums relatifs à des problèmes liés à l'utilisation de FinkCommmander. Mais je n'en ai pas d'expérience personnelle, n'ayant rien installé avec cette interface.
Il me semble qu'en faisant régulièrement les mises à jour (chez moi hebdomadaire) avec selfupdate et update-all, tout va bien.


----------

